# Kennel Building



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm looking to build a kennel to hold 3 dogs outside/inside. I'm looking for ideas on the do and don'ts and also pictures if anyone has any. 
I was first thinking a 3 sided building with each dog having a 5x15 run but the winters are harsh and they will need a doggie door that leads into a shed type building with a overhang.
I wanted to avoid them being on concrete all the time but I don't know if it's possible without having a mud puddle.
More than anything what is the cleanest way to get rid of the dung?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Dung beetles, obviously.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I don't want dung beetles.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Always glad for kennel ideas myself....next dog will be outside doggy.

Tim did you see the thread last week or so talking about using decking as a kennel floor? PT and plastic decking was discussed. I am thinking of it myself.

I live in the mountains but had not committed to inside/outside for sure. I was going to build this kind of dog house, and have it in a covered run:
http://www.ontariospca.ca/docs/Ideal_Doghouse.pdf

Does that seem to harsh for a malinois to you Tim?

About the poo thing...does anyone have an outdoor dog that they train to NOT pee or poo in their run? Would I have to make it smaller, or could I just let the dog out to use the can/lawn and the dog would rather not foul its space as long as it is let out often?

Tim...sorry about the hijacking. Let me know if the beetles work out.....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Jennifer. I didn't see the post last week. I know my dogs would only burn a mule on concrete if they had too but they were not raised on concrete. I thought about putting an area 5 x 6feet(curb) at the end of the run which would be curbed in by concrete with the middle dug out and filled with gravel. I could then put sod or cedar mulch over the gravel and replace it as often as I had too. Don't know if it will work like I imagine it but maybe.
I had my females outside in 5x10 kennels in the garage with a insulated dog house and 4x6 rubber cow mats in front of their kennels so there paws wouldn't be on the cold concrete. They also had heat pads from Leerburg. There are probaly about 10 days out of the year I would worry about them if they wouldn't have the heat pad. I will tell you they were in there dog houses when it was cold, otherwise they would sleep on top of the dog houses or the rubber mats. So the majority of the winter they'd be in the dog house.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Where is the thread about using plastic decking. Is that stuff slippery? What about the grooves inbetwenthe boards? Just thinking about feeding raw and pieces getting stuck between.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Where is the thread about using plastic decking. Is that stuff slippery? What about the grooves inbetwenthe boards? Just thinking about feeding raw and pieces getting stuck between.


Standby one...I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/kennel-bedding-12860/index3.html

Near the end of the thread. Jody B. has used the PT version.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a way to use gravel, but it requires a lot of digging. I ran a boarding kennel a few years back and it was dug out to about 4 feet down and then 2 feet of 6" rock was put down, and then 4" rock and then it was covered in pea gravel. the area in front had perferated pipe to carry the water off a ways.

Dog shits, pick it up, with the gravel, and you are done. Spray them down with bleach and water once a week when it is warm enough and there you go.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There is a way to use gravel, but it requires a lot of digging. I ran a boarding kennel a few years back and it was dug out to about 4 feet down and then 2 feet of 6" rock was put down, and then 4" rock and then it was covered in pea gravel. the area in front had perferated pipe to carry the water off a ways.
> 
> Dog shits, pick it up, with the gravel, and you are done. Spray them down with bleach and water once a week when it is warm enough and there you go.



I like that! Seems to be a natural filter!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Worked great in Colorado, which is clay and sand and doesn't absorb water real well. Should be amazing in Il, where the soil actually works the way it is supposed to.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I like these ideas a lot! I really like that along with about 5x5 platform(removable and simple) of plastic decking up against the building with 3/4 gravel under it and then a spot at the end of the run 5 X 5 for deification with the pgravel on top which I'd top off when needed. Also I think the gravel should extend outside the kennels after reading how swampy it can get. That really seems clean.
JENNIFER I really like the idea of letting them come into a shed not only for the winter but to store a bunch of my dog stuff //leases/sleeves/ bite suit/

So basically a huge area of mostly larger gravel


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Always glad for kennel ideas myself....next dog will be outside doggy.
> 
> Tim did you see the thread last week or so talking about using decking as a kennel floor? PT and plastic decking was discussed. I am thinking of it myself.
> 
> ...


 
At maturity all of my dogs would rather hold it than go in their kennels/runs. Even the dogs in a 5x25 run. My dogs have been known to hold it for 16 hrs, full time outsode dogs with no "need" to hold it. Clean freaks I guess?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is something I worry about with mine Michelle. I know one will start barking his ass off.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Where is the thread about using plastic decking. Is that stuff slippery? What about the grooves inbetwenthe boards? Just thinking about feeding raw and pieces getting stuck between.


Plastic Lumber is slippery especially cold and wet. Heaven help you if there is snow on it then it is downright dangerous for humans, dogs well you could take your chances I guess.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good point. I swear there is no good way!!! The gravel is starting to sound better.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah my sister had her front porch made out of the plastic stuff. Biggest mistake ever, she had to put a runner of indoor outdoor carpet over it to make is safe. Sure it has advantages for longevity and such but I would never use it for somewhere where someone may have to walk that would go for the dogs too. If it was all tight maybe then the dog would just slip on it like a hardwood floor but if there was any space you are looking to get nails and toes caught in the spaces. I've seen gravel used in Jeff's way and it does work the only downside is you have to replenish the gravel from time to time that you take out when scooping shit.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Good point. I swear there is no good way!!! The gravel is starting to sound better.



Years ago, during the first K9 build up for Viet Nam, the dog school had over 100 temporary kennels on pea gravel. It really worked well. It was a bit more time consuming than hosing it down the drain with the permanent kennels, but it was a good solid CLEAN kennel. Like (I think Jeff) one poster stated, remove the solid, wash it down with clean water daily. Once a week spray with a bleach solution. It remained clean and relatively odor free. Of course we had students to empty the poop barrels, ha ha. That was also a daily chore. With over 300,000 acres though there was plenty of room to empty the barrels. 

DFrost


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Tim,
We have a gravel base (RR Ballast topped with 8's) with concrete pavers, framed by treated 4x4's. So the dogs aren't on the concrete too much we have a dog house & a livestock mat in each run. We've noticed that even in the winter, on a sunny day, the black livestock mat seems to absorb some heat frpom the sun, but it can be quite a bit colder in Ill vs southern VA.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> remove the solid, wash it down with clean water daily. Once a week spray with a bleach solution.


So what do you do during the winter when hosing down the runs isn't an option?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

For you "year rounders" what do you put in the dog house for heat? I read a lot about a covered light bulb but have yet to try it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I used these when it was getting real cold. My dog houses were built on 2 X 4's on there side and I drilled a small hole in the bottom to run the cord out. They definitely used them. I dont know how much it cost to run those heat pads for 24 hours. Here is the link. Although they are not built all that well, as the plastic starts cracking.

http://leerburg.com/742.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I used these when it was getting real cold. My dog houses were built on 2 X 4's on there side and I drilled a small hole in the bottom to run the cord out. They definitely used them. I dont know how much it cost to run those heat pads for 24 hours. Here is the link. Although they are not built all that well, as the plastic starts cracking.
> 
> http://leerburg.com/742.htm


 
In super cold weather they crack, with crazy idiot dogs, they chew them and then fluid comes out, I think they are a little too warm for everyday use. It shouldn't be that warm as when the dog comes out of the house, it is such a drastic change for him. He will never leave the house! 

They are great for putting in a whelping box. I ran one for about 55 days and I did notice an increase in electrical, not significant, but it was only one. 

Also, I would never use a heat lamp in a dog house unless protected. This thing can break and cause injury, electric shock, burn etc etc.

Just my experiences.....


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Look in some ag supply outlets for heat mats. In the past I've seen some that are rigid fiberglass used for pigs, etc.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> So what do you do during the winter when hosing down the runs isn't an option?


The dog school is in south Texas. Rarely had that problem for more than a day or so. 
In South Dakota, the kennel was an indoor/outdoor. Outdoor run, that came inside. The floor (concrete) had radiant heating and kept the place at a balmy 45.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was in Colorado. It does not stay cold like it does in Illinois.

You don't have to hose it down when it is cold, and you just scoop the shit up so it is not real difficult. We had to replace gravel once a year or a little less.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Matthew Grubb said:


> For you "year rounders" what do you put in the dog house for heat? I read a lot about a covered light bulb but have yet to try it.


This is what I currently use, the hound heater II. Ive purchased one of the newer versions but I like the light bulb powered heater much better.
http://www.houndheater.com/products.php#HH2

This is what I built with some scrap wood. Its insulated and I have the hound heater hooked up on the inside divider wall works great in cold weather!

I painted it with some nontoxic paint and used thin roofing tin to line certain areas that might get chewed on.




















If you are wondering why the roof is slanted towards the entrance... I was spaced out and built the door in the wrong place and by then it was too much work to redue the entrance on the correct side. It still works fine.

Also, for the kennel flooring, I resorted to building a couple of modular deck made out of cheap 5/8" thick fence boards. It drains well and has been holding up pretty darn good. There is an uncovered portion of the kennel that is dirt and the dogs instictively do their business in.


----------



## Steve Foss (Nov 23, 2009)

I saw a bad ass dog kennel at a NATO facility in Germany. It was the nicest I have ever seen. It was a combination indoor/outdoor with all tile floors with heating elements running underneath. Germans are pretty anal about being clean. They always took the dogs out each day and moved to a waiting kennel while spraying everything out and running a squeegee across the tile to get the water out. The walls were also tile most of the way up and the dogs could not see each other. What they did with the crap I don't have a clue. My future dog kennel will be tile.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> For you "year rounders" what do you put in the dog house for heat? I read a lot about a covered light bulb but have yet to try it.


 
Matthew, I second the hound heaters mentioned above.
I know a Presa breeder (very short coats) in a cold, windy area of Illinois that has used them for a couple of yrs and is very happy with them.
They can be opperated with a light bulb or a ceramic element. I would suggest the ceramic element for better safty.
I just stuff my dog houses half way up with prarie straw and they dig into it. The dog houses are inside the garage which help a bit more. 
Getting a dog out of the wind is more importand then the temp.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Getting a dog out of the wind is more importand then the temp.


I'll add that one of the biggest mistakes in making a dog house for cold climates is building it to large. The smaller that you can make it while still allowing the dog to turn around is best. That way a dog even with a shortish coat can in theory can heat the space with body heat sans electric heater. 

The advantages to this if you have a working dog that does have to do its work outside field dog or a PSD on a deployment is more aclimitized to the weather than one that has the artificial heat in a dog house. 

Think of it akin to a dog that drives around all day in a patrol car in the air conditioning 24/7. That dog will suffer from the heat and not be able to work in the extreme temps. The same goes for the cold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I'll add that one of the biggest mistakes in making a dog house for cold climates is building it to large. The smaller that you can make it while still allowing the dog to turn around is best. That way a dog even with a shortish coat can in theory can heat the space with body heat sans electric heater.
> 
> The advantages to this if you have a working dog that does have to do its work outside field dog or a PSD on a deployment is more aclimitized to the weather than one that has the artificial heat in a dog house.
> 
> Think of it akin to a dog that drives around all day in a patrol car in the air conditioning 24/7. That dog will suffer from the heat and not be able to work in the extreme temps. The same goes for the cold.


Thanks Geoff, that is what I attempted to say earlier....

Think of all the dogs that go to combat in the sanbox.....if these dogs were in AC and allowed to be indoors all the time, they wouldn't work as long or lose interest. Acclimitization is key. Know your enviorment. I agree get them out of the wind as well. I beleive a working dog should never be above or below 15-20 degrees of the ambient air. (Outside working temp).


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've used the same kennel for both my PSD's about (12 years). It's VERY similiar to Meng's kennel but the door is in a different location thus having a different direction for the slanted roof . 

Both my GSD's spent must Minnesota winter days outside with no problem . I only took them inside on a few extremely cold days . I didn't need to use any type of bedding or heating instrument either . 

I never found them cold and highly recommend that type of kennel . 

In the summer it worked great too . You can move the board on the inside as a wind break in the winter and move it the other way to allow more air in during the summer .


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Our police force used a similar dog house (size a bit different) as described in Jenifer's post. When I left the force I built one smaller but insulated with 2'' blue styrofoam insulation on all sides, the top and the wind break. Dogs have always slept outside, and it does get cold here! 
Same comments as posted earlier, I think once the dogs are out of direct wind, the dog house only needs to be big enough for the dog to turn around in, they can then stay warm with their own body heat.
Mike


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Thanks Geoff, that is what I attempted to say earlier....
> 
> Think of all the dogs that go to combat in the sanbox.....if these dogs were in AC and allowed to be indoors all the time, they wouldn't work as long or lose interest. Acclimitization is key. Know your enviorment. I agree get them out of the wind as well. I beleive a working dog should never be above or below 15-20 degrees of the ambient air. (Outside working temp).


I totally agree Jody. If a dog house is sized properly a healthy dog would have no problem heating it to that 15-20f of Ambient. If the weather is really extreme sure bring the dog in and plop him/her into the crate. To many people in the politically correct dog world mash down everyone's throat what is best for everyone else's dog. From dog coats to fluffy dog beds and if the dog is in a temperature that wouldn't be perfect for a human ..omg people get up in arms! The only time I'd consider a heater was for a aged or sick dog but then the dog would probably be inside. 

It is easy for us working dog types to get snookered by the hype, even by the mild PETA HSUS rhetoric. Then our dogs work suffer for it. i.e. a dog wanting to search for the shade while working on the Ringsport field or whine to go inside while being laid out on stake out etc. For me I would never put a heater into a properly constructed working dog house. Let the dog do the work to heat the space, you'll have a better working dog for it.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

What about flooring like this stuff:
http://www.optionspluskennels.com/kennelflooring.htm

Has anybody used stuff like this before? We had some of this at a kennel I used to work at and it worked pretty well over concrete, but that was indoors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> What about flooring like this stuff:
> http://www.optionspluskennels.com/kennelflooring.htm
> 
> Has anybody used stuff like this before? We had some of this at a kennel I used to work at and it worked pretty well over concrete, but that was indoors.


 
LMAO, I was hoping NOBODY brought that up...

Feces gets logged in the cracks and you need a chisel and pressure washer to clean it, has knurled raised design in each board that is hard to see without seeing it in person. You really have to spray good to clean effectively. 

Dogs will chew the hell out of it, and needless to say doesn't last long! If they don't chew it, they will lift each section and it will be all over the kennel.

It isn't that cheap either for something that may only last you a couple hours.

I do cut portions of these and put in crates for traveling, that works great!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

The stuff we had at the kennel was an exact fit, so there wasn't a way for the dogs to really chew on it. It was powerwashed daily, so maybe that's why it seemed to work there.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> I totally agree Jody. If a dog house is sized properly a healthy dog would have no problem heating it to that 15-20f of Ambient. If the weather is really extreme sure bring the dog in and plop him/her into the crate. To many people in the politically correct dog world mash down everyone's throat what is best for everyone else's dog. From dog coats to fluffy dog beds and if the dog is in a temperature that wouldn't be perfect for a human ..omg people get up in arms! The only time I'd consider a heater was for a aged or sick dog but then the dog would probably be inside.
> 
> It is easy for us working dog types to get snookered by the hype, even by the mild PETA HSUS rhetoric. Then our dogs work suffer for it. i.e. a dog wanting to search for the shade while working on the Ringsport field or whine to go inside while being laid out on stake out etc. For me I would never put a heater into a properly constructed working dog house. Let the dog do the work to heat the space, you'll have a better working dog for it.



My current SAR dog lives inside at home, and outside at work. I am quite surprised how well he handles the difference. That said, my house is not as warm as most! I heat with a small woodstove that does not burn for too long. I pretty much were a touque and longjohns inside all winter, no a/c in the summer either.

I have posted this photo before..this is the dog houses they stay in at work:








Just for David F. here is a short clip of the dog getting in a work kennel where you can HEAR how cold it is
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=MOV00280.flv

We have no heaters in the kennels, I would consider having heaters in them, but just to use for the odd real cold snap. Currently when it is rediculous, we let them in the top huts for a bit, and try to get them moving more often throught the day. I did let my dog get dangerously cold in a work kennel for the first time ever last year. It freaked me a bit. 

I am going to go the completely outdoor route for my next dog. The RCMP all over Canada kennel their GSD's outside in the type of kennels like the SPCA ones I posted specs for. 

I did think it was hilarious when I was talking to the RCMP PSD training center on the phone the other day and I mentioned I would be getting a mal for my next dog....the response from the inspector was "I have never seen a malinois that didn't look like it was FREEZING....you should get a GSD :razz:" 

I really do beleive it is VERY important for a working dog to be well acclimatized to the conditions it will work in.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That looks cold Jen!!! I have a Male mal that lives in the house. He has a super thick coat for a malinois and he loves the coldbut he is effected by the heat and the comfort of air conditioning in the summer. So I do think acclimating has a influence also.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I have posted this photo before..this is the dog houses they stay in at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard that terrible noise before. I'm guessing -5 degrees


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Hear the cold!!!!!! That's just plain mean, mean I tell ya. Got down to 28 this morning. I let the car warm up 30 minutes before I left for work. How do you people operate in that below crazy temps. 

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Hear the cold!!!!!! That's just plain mean, mean I tell ya. Got down to 28 this morning. I let the car warm up 30 minutes before I left for work. How do you people operate in that below crazy temps.
> 
> DFrost


 
Not to sound like that woman on SNL who tryies to top everything but, that aint cold...this is cold :lol:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2417&c=12


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Not to sound like that woman on SNL who tryies to top everything but, that aint cold...this is cold :lol:
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2417&c=12


:mrgreen::mrgreen:
GREAT photo...BUT, how cold could it be with all that exposed skin8) You don't look THIS stupid YET:
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=DSC02712.jpg

Another really short vid clip of some winter misery with the dog...(dog is required to walk behind handler)
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=MOV02851.flv

A still photo of the windblasted winter misery...
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=P1040381.jpg

Okay Gerry...your turn.....I know you have some more gooders


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> GREAT photo...BUT, how cold could it be with all that exposed skin8)
> 
> I was young then and very tough LOL
> ...


I have lots, but I just take pictures of pictures on the wall in my basement.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2419&c=12

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2418&c=12

These are from Gjoa Haven NWT.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I did spend a year in South Dakota. I came by my hatred of cold weather honestly. Seriously, why??????????????????????


DFrost


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I did spend a year in South Dakota. I came by my hatred of cold weather honestly. Seriously, why??????????????????????
> 
> As much as I hate winter, I think a part of me would miss not having it. It does drag on a little too long sometimes
> 
> ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I did spend a year in South Dakota. I came by my hatred of cold weather honestly. Seriously, why??????????????????????
> DFrost



As much as I hate winter, I think a part of me would miss not having it. It does drag on a little too long sometimes.
Jennifer is on a whole different scale


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I did spend a year in South Dakota. I came by my hatred of cold weather honestly. Seriously, why??????????????????????
> 
> 
> DFrost


I don't like the cold in cities either David, but it's a bit different in northern parts of Canada.

Along with the extreme winters come extreme summers, although they are short lived. Imagine sitting on the shore of a northern lake catching on average 5 lb lake trout with just about every cast, fishing in a river for Grayling and getting bored after releasing 10 times your limit, all this in sunlight at 11 pm.

Finding yourself very close to a herd of Caribou that numbers from several hundred to a few thousand, making a pot of coffee and just watching them.

Coming across a field of cloudberries while on an ATV that would take you about 2 months to eat, they look like raspberries but are paler and taste great. Following bears in the middle of nowhere just because you can.

Yes, the winters are brutal and only for the young but it's part of the package.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That sounds nice to me.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't like the cold in cities either David, but it's a bit different in northern parts of Canada.
> 
> Along with the extreme winters come extreme summers, although they are short lived. Imagine sitting on the shore of a northern lake catching on average 5 lb lake trout with just about every cast, fishing in a river for Grayling and getting bored after releasing 10 times your limit, all this in sunlight at 11 pm.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention the black flies. :-o
Love to spend some real time in the "true north" someday. Preferably in the summer of course

I will agree with Gerry that is it very different if you have something FUN to do in the winter. If snow only means bad driving conditions and you have to walk around in city clothes feezing your *SS off, I would hate winter too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot believe how large your dog boxes are Jen, they are way too tall. I have left dogs out in dog houses without heat during my childhood, but they were always pretty small. Just enough room for the dog really. I was amazed at how the dog could sit up in there and have so much room.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't like the cold in cities either David, but it's a bit different in northern parts of Canada.
> 
> Along with the extreme winters come extreme summers, although they are short lived. Imagine sitting on the shore of a northern lake catching on average 5 lb lake trout with just about every cast, fishing in a river for Grayling and getting bored after releasing 10 times your limit, all this in sunlight at 11 pm.
> 
> ...


You do make it sound attractive. If it wasn't for all that cold. I love fishing. Haven't kept a fish in years. Love watching game, haven't hunted in years. I do like fresh raspberries, never heard of a cloudberry, sounds interesting. Still can't wrap myself around that cold. It just hurts a lot more than it use too.

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I cannot believe how large your dog boxes are Jen, they are way too tall. I have left dogs out in dog houses without heat during my childhood, but they were always pretty small. Just enough room for the dog really. I was amazed at how the dog could sit up in there and have so much room.


You are absolutely correct, they are too big. They were built by a non dog person and they have to accommadate some dogs that are over 90 lbs. My dog is just over 40 lbs. We share kennels at work....so they are made for the biggest dogs...even for big dogs I think they are pretty big.

The ones at the base of our mountain are even bigger.  I just had my husband build me a new smaller one down there. We have a new dog at the ski hill and he is smaller too. Thought the 'lil dogs could something smaller / warmer.

You might remember a thread I started one winter where I hung a thermometer down from the ceiling after the dog had been in there for an hr to get an air temp. I was surprised it was SO cold in there even after he had been in there a while.

First mini cold snap of the year and I am sure he was not comfortable today. Got him out and moving a couple of times so he survived!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would just put a board in there, about halfway down from the ceiling. Then I would cover the stupid holes in the door. I would do that first probably.

The doors don't look like they are super fitted or anything. Probably enough air blowing through them to keep the house nice and frigid. Bad design.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

For 50-60 lb sleddogs we used to make a house from one 4x8 sheet of plywood framed with 2x2's, I dont have any plans though. The only option was an entrance framed with 2x4's to help knock off the snow and a pallet to set it on so it was off the ground.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> You are absolutely correct, they are too big. They were built by a non dog person and they have to accommadate some dogs that are over 90 lbs. My dog is just over 40 lbs. We share kennels at work....so they are made for the biggest dogs...even for big dogs I think they are pretty big.
> 
> The ones at the base of our mountain are even bigger.  I just had my husband build me a new smaller one down there. We have a new dog at the ski hill and he is smaller too. Thought the 'lil dogs could something smaller / warmer.
> 
> ...


 
Fill half the space with straw.
Even fill the whole thing and let the dog burrow into it.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I got a link to the doghouse plans like Gerry described - you end up with a doghouse about 24 x 24 X 34(can go 36) and that is about as big as I would want for a winter doghouse. The dogboxes on the truck are about the same size of compartment and we often put two dogs in each and they are quite comfy. Some of the plans from all the humane groups are way over-big in my mind and usually have way to much ceiling space for a dog to keep warm plus they make the door openings way too big.
http://kasilofkennel.bravehost.com/doghouse/doghouse.html

Mine are similar to this - you can mod them to requirments - I put the door end on the smaller end of the house and use a 2 X 4 frame around the door. I have added rigid foam insulation under the floor and on the underside of the removeable roof on some. With a good dose of dry straw they are pretty toasty. I like the removeable roof as they are easier to clean that way.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lynn,

Thanks for that link! I saved it. I won't be able to build new ones at work, but I might just build that one for the new dog ( when I get one).

I actually used the thinsulate emergency blanket jacket thingy you made me on the dog just while he was in the big dog house at work today. Seemed to keep him a bit warmer in the big space. Temps are moderating for the next few days so I won't need it, but after that some more -20c on the way!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Fill half the space with straw.
> Even fill the whole thing and let the dog burrow into it.


It is surprisingly difficult to get staw up to those mountain top kennels. I will try to get some more, I know it would help. A local sled dog company donates some good quality straw to our program.

On my days off I am going to try and fashion some kind of roll up flap to cover the holes when it is extra cold. We also get too much snow drifting in those things during wind events and storms....even just a little makes the straw damp, bad enough the dogs are often snowy when they go in.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Jennifer you can get that thick clear rubber drape stuff from a tractor supply store similar what they would have in refrgerated vans or walk in freezers at grocery stores for your doors. Take a couple grommets and put a screw (screw head diameter needs to be bigger than the whole of the grommet) through it and the rubber. It will drape over the window and block the wind. You could probably find one also like a replacement flap for "large dog" doggie doors at the local pet chains. If that all makes sense.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i used to sell that stuff a lot when working with restaurants. you can also get it at restaurant supply places. its often called strip curtain or thermal curtain. it would be awesome for cold weather dog house. they make it a variety of widths and lengths, and its somewhat easy to cut to size using box cutters or big scissors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

chris haynie said:


> i used to sell that stuff a lot when working with restaurants. you can also get it at restaurant supply places. its often called strip curtain or thermal curtain. it would be awesome for cold weather dog house. they make it a variety of widths and lengths, and its somewhat easy to cut to size using box cutters or big scissors.


 
The problem with it is, the dogs shred it in minutes and pisses you off! :twisted:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> The problem with it is, the dogs shred it in minutes and pisses you off! :twisted:


Not if it's on the outside of the doors of Jennifer's dog box to cover the holes, but you're right; it's useless as a doghouse door flap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Not if it's on the outside of the doors of Jennifer's dog box to cover the holes, but you're right; it's useless as a doghouse door flap.


 
OOPS, ur right? Hey im in Raeford, NC calling for possible flurries tonight, YIPPEE, you guys must already have some huh?


----------

